# Long Time CC guys - Prices Over the Years ?



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

I'm curious what long time CC guys have seen in terms of the general change in prices through the years. Have they gone up a lot, only a little, stayed the same, or what ? Of course there's the long term inflation factor. Many of us have seen the old ads where a new Ford Pinto went for under $2k back in the late 60s (I think that was the car). Did prices take off during the big cigar boom & go back down afterwards ? Do you see prices on sticks that you've enjoyed for years and shake your head while saying "I can't believe they go for that much now ?" I look forward to hearing from the old CC vets. Thanks


----------



## Grey Goose (May 24, 2016)

They've gone up since I first started buying in the mid 2000's, but not drastically.

The quality sure went down in the later years of the boom and early on after it ended, the demand was such that they burned through all the good Cuban tobacco.

As for price, get ready to pay more if the embargo gets lifted.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Up! How much depends on several factors, not the least of which is marca. High-zoot cigars (like Cohibas in general, or larger vitolas in other marcas) certainly seem to up more than most others. Maybe that's just because they were more expensive to start with, so the same percentage rise reflects more actual dollars and cents. Not sure.

I started a spreadsheet in about 2008, so I can make some comparisons (Sorry though, what's gone is gone. Can only make direct comparisons of those I still have left from years past). I see some that are significant and others not so much. But, that can also be comparing an in-line price to a sale price (And I don't necessarily know if the NOS prices were one or the other unless I have multiple entries). 

Examples I do have records of include catching some Partagas PCE's on-sale in 2010 for about half what they're going for now. However, the usual price then was more like 75% of what's typical today. OTOH, I recently purchased some RASCC's on-sale for only two bucks more a box than I paid for them eight years ago! The prices I normally I expect on those can be up as much as 35%, though.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I haven't noticed a huge increase the past few years, but there has been some. It's a bit hard to gauge because of sales and exchange rates which affect the numbers a lot, or at least my numbers.


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

StogieNinja said:


> I haven't noticed a huge increase the past few years, but there has been some. It's a bit hard to gauge because of sales and exchange rates which affect the numbers a lot, or at least my numbers.


That's a good point. I would think many factors besides inflation come into play - - including foreign exchange rates. And maybe the Chinese are more heavily in the market, especially for the higher end stuff.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Oh i dunno they have gone up quite a bit. I would say about 1/3 over the old days. Before confiscations like that Sh+t storm in Chicago years back. Up till then vendors ran multi box sales. Three boxes of your favorite Habanos about $80 a box for Petite Coronas. $150 for Robustos not Cohiba's of course. Compared to prices today.

YUL Cigars: The new cigar price list for Cuba

As always YMMV!


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

You'll here plenty of times the phrase Cuba being Cuba,but they know how to market their brand and know what the big sellers are in their portfolio.Very keen on supply and demand as well. 

There is a shop between France and Spain that may have the best prices n the world for Havana cigars. The discrepancy in prices between them and the rest of the world is sometimes shocking huge.

So when Cuba raises their prices the vendors are the ones who sock it to you...Vendors don't pay retail prices and their wholesale prices are so good that's why they are able to reship for cigars that are lost or confiscated .

If the embargo ever gets lifted you just might see lower prices from European vendors,but that a different topic for another thread and another day.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

I remember paying over $250 USD for Montecristo #2s in the LCdH in Cancun in the late 80s. At the time it was the first (and only) LCdH in the world. Plus there were Mexican taxes involved.

Same price as now, basically. Of course an intact 1980s box of Monte 2s would be 4 figures now.

Anyway, as Tony mentioned, prices were really low in the mid 2000s, with Monte 2s below $200 at some vendors.

Edit: my memories of the first LCdH were probably from closer to 1990...


----------



## RolinRandy (Aug 25, 2006)

Prices have actually stayed fairly steady for me over the past ten or so years..but that depends on where you get them. Vintage cigars seem to have gone up some.
RR


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

You know with all the snags lately.
I have been hit 3 times in six months.
I can't help but think prices will rise again.
I really don't understand it.
Restrictions for travel to Cuba are as lax as they have ever been.
Talks of ending the embargo embassy in Cuba etc.
Imagine when the embargo is lifted.
I would venture to say prices will double if not triple.
But that's another topic.:vs_cool:


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> You know with all the snags lately.
> I have been hit 3 times in six months.
> I can't help but think prices will rise again.
> I really don't understand it.
> ...


I still think it's just the luck of the draw coupled with all the on-going conflicts around the globe that leads to an up-tick in confiscations.

Not wanting to derail this thread but if you can buy the same box of cigars locally what would other markets gain by raising their prices?

By the time this all gets sorted out(embargo) we'll be lucky if we can smoke a cigar or 2 a week because of old age.

Here's hoping that your re-ship gets through....


----------



## Steve C. (Jun 16, 2015)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> You know with all the snags lately.
> I have been hit 3 times in six months.
> I can't help but think prices will rise again.
> I really don't understand it.
> ...


I'm no longer a buyer at that point. I suspect that neither will a lot of other people be.


----------

